# For those of you that knew PC Lou Tellis 8388



## Slim (14 Jan 2009)

For those of you that knew PC Lou Tellis, #8388 Toronto Police Service, who lost his life in january of 2008 this was in the Christmas addition of the TPS Association magazine Tour Of Duty.

The article is added as an attatchment below;


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jan 2009)

Profile


----------



## Slim (14 Jan 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Profile



...I know

Still there...


----------

